# Proud Cut: EXACT definition



## horselover24 (May 5, 2011)

I have had my horse Danny for three years and only in recent months has he been around other horses. He is a born and raised ranch horse so he was gelded by a farmer/cowboy who very possibly made a mistake cutting him, he is currently 5 years old.We have recently moved and just put him into a stables/racetrack and three people have now said he is proud cut and possibly has vision problems, he is a leopard appaloosa/percheron he's a big boy but he's a sweetheart and the only "stud-like" behaiviour I have noticed is he does go after small animals like our newborn lambs and sometimes the ewes (yes, he was seperated from them, the mothers took their babies into his field) so I guess my question is, after this long winded explanation, is: what is proud cut, what will it do to a horse, is it ok to leave it or should something be done about it and if so how would a vet go about it and how much would it cost (hundreds or thousands)


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

'Proud Cut' refers to a horse that was improperly castrated and still has 'stallion-like ' behavior. Usually it is a gelding doing things like grunting and squeeling, mounting mares in season and fighting other geldings.

Usually it is not actually being 'proud cut' as these geldings do not often have elevated testosterone levels. Some of them, even those castrated by a good Vet, can occasionally come up this way.

There is no 'fix' if the horse does not have elevated Testosterone levels. [That level can be checked with a blood test.] What works best is to keep them in a paddock by themselves or in a group of geldings that is not in with or near any mares. I have a couple now, but I do not run mares and geldings together and never run either with cattle or anything else they can pick on. We have cutting and cowhorse bred stock and they harass other livestock nearly every time they get a chance.


----------



## horselover24 (May 5, 2011)

*Thanks *

Thanks for the quick response I'll definitely have a vet give him a blood test, he's in a paddock by himself at the moment, I don't have any other horses, and don't plan on buying any so he should be fine.
Thanks again.


----------

